# [RESOLVED] Keyboard Beep



## xCuber125 (Jun 3, 2007)

My keyboard beeps whenever I press a key and my speaker are un-muted. Running WinXP, on a Dell Inspiron 8000. Please help!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

Hi

Is this problem new?
Have you added or changed something on your system recently?

Is it whenever you press any *one key* at *any time* you hear this beeping sound or when you pres *many keys* at the same time?

Usually if the keyboard buffer limit is reached, it will beep to indicate this, but that's to indicate many presses/holds.


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

Hi :wave: Welcome to tsf 
Am i right in saying this is a laptop and can you give any more details 
like is it a continues steady beep that means you cannot boot the system up any stuck keys that are obvious 
If you Know your system is there any led diags you can post 
or if you can re seat any memory sticks may can be dislodged after moving

Donie


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

A Dell Inspiron 8000 is a laptop and I am also betting you have a stuck key causing the keyboard buffer limit to be reached.

http://pcworld.about.com/news/May012001id48263.htm


----------



## xCuber125 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

well, it is a laptop, yes. what other details can i get you? windows xp P3 processor.

It is whenever i press a key, i noticed it after i updated my computer from windows update. how to i check if i have a stuck key?


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

You should have a ps2 connection a the back of the laptop that you can use to connect an external keyboard 
This can be a normal keyboard from a desktop lets see if that solves the problem Keyboard beeping 

Donie


----------



## xCuber125 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

no beeping when i use a external keyboard, but when i go back to my on board keyboard it beeps, how do i check for a stuck key?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

Just press all the keys once, one at a time. Better to do this when the laptop is off so you don't risk running things accidentally. If you're lucky, the key will unstuck.

If this problem is really a stuck key, you can also try to find out which key it is by opening a .txt file and seeing what happens. Like if it starts typing a line of one given character on its own, or if the cursor always goes back to the beginning or to the end of the text. Though if the stuck key is some special key, you won't be able to identify it that way. Trying all the keys once should then do the trick.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

Usually the system should hang on POST if there's a stuck key, and it displays this message. That's if you have the setting to stop on all errors checked.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

Its possible you have a bad bootie, there are little rubber booties that go on the connector under the keyboard. The keycaps can be removed easily once you find the stuck key
If you need to replace the whole keyboard heres a diagram
Be careful when you disconnect the keyboard cable

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/plav/sm/remove.htm#1050841


----------



## xCuber125 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

I got it fixed. I went into BIOS and found "Keyboard Click" and switched it to disabled.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard Beep*

Didn't even know some bios had such an option... will have to check if mine has it :laugh:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The question now is, how did it get enabled in the first place. Possibly you restored the BIOS to default settings at some point in time.


----------



## xCuber125 (Jun 3, 2007)

I dunno, i noticed it after i updated using Windows Update.


----------

